# Hello from Wisconsin!



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, new on this forum! I have not owned any Mice since 2009, and just yesterday got 4 new ones. Which I thought were all females, as I was assured they were, but came today, while I was lifting one up, noticed two little bulges in it's behind. So, I took them all out to check sexes through a sexing guide online, and found out I actually have 2 males, and 2 females. So, I do believe I could have 2 litters coming up very soon.

The petstore I got them from is one that I get all my small critters from, and they have been in business for decades, so I do believe it was an honest mistake. I choose my 4 mice out of 3 mothers who had had litters. I took one of the mothers, and 3 random babies.

They were named Mama (The mother; I usually don't use names like this, but we just kept calling her 'The Mama', so it stuck!), Angelica (the other female, she got the name after the Rugrat character, since she's a bit bratty), then the other two were Elva and Georgie ... but now finding they are males, they now are Zane (Just came to mind) and George (Named after Curious George, because this one has been most curious. Georgie came from Curious George as well).

Well, I guess we'll have to see if we have any babies come, and I'll have pictures up soon! Right now I am missing my camera cord though.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome ... good luck with your new mice


----------



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome! I took pictures today that I'll have up soon!

Mama is looking plump already ... but I'm not sure if that's because she is a bit of a piggy or if it's from being pregnant.


----------

